# Another Newbie (Nottingham) *



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all

I've dipped in here before and found the forum really good as we got towards a year of ttc but it looks like I'll be here quite a bit now as we've just found out DH has some problems.

It's all a bit bewildering at the moment but we're trying to be positive. First SA showed no sperm but we're hoping there are some in there somewhere. I can't bear to think about the alternative right now, although we have joked that they may have his bad sense of direction and they're coming out his nose or something  

Best wishes to all here and hopefully we can help each other to sleepless nights for better reasons than test results. 

Droogie


----------



## shan1975 (Oct 6, 2007)

hello and welcome im new too and finding my way around


----------



## betsyj (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Droogie - I'm new too and finding my way round.  My DH had no sperm either in the tests, but when he had the testicle test to see if any were there, we found them and we had them banked/frozen.  And now, a year later, we are about to start ICSI treatment at Bourn Hall, Cambridge.  Best of luck to you - a good sense of humour about such a delicate subject always helps  - keep in touch

Julie xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

_*hio there Droogie + welcome to FF 

will leave you some links to have a look at although you have probably come across them already 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 - male factor issues

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0 - peer support

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=243.0 - nottingham your area for local support 

hope you find your way round swiftly + any ??'s just holla hun 

lotsa luck to you 

xxx cleg xxx*_


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Droogie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you are having. There are many levels to Male Factor infertility and most now, thankfully, can be got around with various medical techniques. Sometimes, even when there is seemingly no sperm at all, some can be found!

Cleg has left you some great links to start off with, and I am going to add to them with a few of my own that I think you might find helpful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Lots of luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

im no expert on sperm but i did watch that making a baby and there was a guy that was the same.they told him good diet and vitamins and exercise and it really helped them.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you so much to everyone for the messages, I wasn't expected such a large welcome.

We're just in limbo at the moment waiting for our first appointment and it was driving me a bit crazy today (found out I'm missing a blood test so need to get that done tomorrow before we can get a date)

Big hugs to you all and I'll pop in for a chat one Wednesday  

droogie


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi droogie

Just wanted to wish a fellow Notts girl Welcome!  Do come and have a look at our Notts threads, there are some boards there for those who are being seen at QMC (not Nurture), if you've made it on the waiting list yet and also a general Notts chat.  We sometimes meet up soon (next one scheduled for Oct 10th in town) so if you're brave enough, come and join us for food and drinks.

Love
Claire
x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, that's really kind.

It's QMC we're waiting for an appointment at to find out more about exactly what we're up against. 

Had a look at the Nottingham thread - is it Nov 10th you mean? I might be brave enough for that. I'll keep an eye on the thread  

Thanks again, it really helps to know we're not alone 

droogie aka Heather!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

So sorry about your hubbys SA!! 

Good luck for the future!! Welcome to FF as well.

Love Natalie xxx


----------



## Lee Wray (Aug 10, 2007)

I am in exactly the same boat but perhaps a week or two ahead of you. We also had problems with blood tests as the GP's did not specify one that we needed for the referral (FSH). They also messed up the Rubella.

I am surprised by how many Nottinghamites are on here? I am Beeston born an bred. You?

All the best



Lee
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *droogie* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Droogie!

Welcome to FF.  I'm glad you found us!

Its lovely to read you're both still smiling! Thanks for giving me a laugh today!

Wishing you the very best of luck with everything!

Liss xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

LeeWray said:


> I am in exactly the same boat but perhaps a week or two ahead of you. We also had problems with blood tests as the GP's did not specify one that we needed for the referral (FSH). They also messed up the Rubella.
> 
> I am surprised by how many Nottinghamites are on here? I am Beeston born an bred. You?
> 
> ...


Hi Lee

Thanks for your message, we're not Beeston born and bred (from down south) but it is our home now. Perhaps there's something in the water? Must put DH on the bottled stuff.

If you don't mind me asking what tests did you have after the first appointment. DH keeps feeling faint at the thought of needles 'down there'!!

Good luck


----------



## Lee Wray (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Droogie,

Rightly or wrongly I have opted not to pursue any further testing other than the old "trying to fill a small beaker". I have had two sperm tests that are coming out as absolute zero (Azoospermia). You can have a blood and semen test that assesses if it is NOA or OA. Very simplistically NOA (Non obstructive Azoospermia) basically means that the pipework is there but for whatever reason the testes are not able to produce sperm. This can be for a wide variety of reasons. OA (obstructive Azoospermia) means that even if the testes are able to produce viable, motile sperm there is no pipework or the pipework is blocked.

I would suggest that your DH does a little research on the net. A good place to start is on here. There is a good forum specifically on Azoospermia that will be much better placed than me to answer the questions.


I wish you both the best of luck.


Lee
xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

LeeWray said:


> Hi Droogie,
> 
> Rightly or wrongly I have opted not to pursue any further testing other than the old "trying to fill a small beaker". I have had two sperm tests that are coming out as absolute zero (Azoospermia). You can have a blood and semen test that assesses if it is NOA or OA. Very simplistically NOA (Non obstructive Azoospermia) basically means that the pipework is there but for whatever reason the testes are not able to produce sperm. This can be for a wide variety of reasons. OA (obstructive Azoospermia) means that even if the testes are able to produce viable, motile sperm there is no pipework or the pipework is blocked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, he'll be very relieved that you haven't mentioned needles. Needles to retrieve sperm for us to use is one thing, but needles/biopsies just to investigate is another altogether!

Best wishes

Heather


----------

